# Looking for some advice, what do you think?



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi, 
(sorry for the topic title, but had no imagination..). 
Question : 
do you think it's possible that at a certain moment a dog can get bored of his regular training and at a certain point therefore starts to make mistakes? F.e. biting when he should bark (revier) ; bad 'outs' ; etc.. 
Is there a moment that a dog needs a new impulse(s) to compensate his drives? 

Regards, Jo


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Absolutley, once they learn the game they start pushing it and trying to cut corners. It's your job to keep them honest.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

100%- that is why it has to stay fun for you and YOUR dog! If you can't keep it fun-they are going to...:mrgreen:


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! 
I'm talking about my 4y old gsd male. You should think he's getting adult only now.. Getting very serious.
Mo, I fully agree and that has always been the basis of my training : fun for BOTH.

Regards, Jo


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Johan Dekinder said:


> Mo, I fully agree and that has always been the basis of my training : fun for BOTH.
> 
> Regards, Jo


Yes, fun and not-boring all the way around. I make myself and the rewards more interesting and make sure that _I_ am not getting bored or stuck in a rut.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It often seems that the dogs that pick up things the quickest are sometimes the ones that need the play level kept new and exciting to keep them from getting bored. 
Good idea anyway to keep them guessing on reward. Sometimes an A level reward and sometimes a lesser reward. 
Often times the lesser reward will bring the dog up a level.
It's the slot machine reward system. sometimes nothing. Sometimes something small but if you persist and keep winning just a few "small" rewards you'll keep trying harder because you know the "big one" is out there.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jo been too long from the forum! I agree with that, like any living thing, boring or the same old thing might cause issues. Think about how your dog acts or reacts with new bite scenarios. We do hedgerow and woods training and the dogs love it. It allows them to problem solve and helps bring out a new level of bite pressure.


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys!
We decided to start working him on the knpv-suit. Everything on leash trying to limit the faulths.. It was okay, so hopefully this will get him out of his "boring" period. On the otherhand it's also a challenge to bring him on a full suit with a decent bite of course.
Here's a little movie, pure training of course
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8zsg4DtBoA

Regards, Jo


----------

